# Frozen Images



## Geronimo (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I got motivated and decided to redesign my site again.  If anyone has any ideas for improvements or such, please let me know.  The first post you might see is just words but the majority of it is photo posts.  
Clicky clicky

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Dew (Feb 16, 2004)

looks pretty good


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 16, 2004)

love that shot 'critters'!! wow, that looks surreal! 

in fact theres alot of nice work there.


----------

